# Multi-disc DVD changer



## nm2285 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm looking for a multi-disc dvd changer based solely on video quality. I'll run audio through my receiver using it's DACs so sound quality isnt as impt to me. Price, however, is. I want the Yamaha DVD-C950, but it's probably just out of my range. I'm thinking Denon DVM-1815. I dont mind used or older models, so if you have a fav from the past, do recommend.

So, my criteria, in order of importance:
1) Video quality in progressive (tie)
2) Price (tie)
3) Ability to play many formats (ESP DVD-R, however SACD/DVD-A would be nice bonuses)
4) HDMI upconversion (certainly not a necessity at all)

Thanks!
Nick


----------



## nm2285 (Aug 4, 2006)

Well I've done more research and have come up with little. There just isn't anything out there. It seems like I could get the Yamaha DVD-C750 which many are happy with, however I find myself questioning if it is really going to give me the best picture quality. I also am stealing a peak at the dvd-c940 because of its DCDi technology. The there's the Denon DVM-1815. I'm pretty sure it's going to be one of these 3. Any suggestions?

I'm also LIGHTLY considering the Panasonic F87 but I can't find any info on it by home theater enthusiasts who actually may give a reliable opinion. Anyone tried it?


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I use the Sony DVP-CX995v, which is a 400disc DVD/SACD/CD mega changer. It uses the Silicon Image NSV DACs and scaler (although Sony doesn't specify the chip model). I think it does a great job at 720p and 1080i scaling. The Component video outs are run through networked "baluns" to the family theater downstairs, and on a Hitachi 43in CRT RPTV and the image still looks great.

MSRP is $399 I know its less elsewhere.

~Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This one Bob has mentioned has been a very popular unit among enthusiast. I've seen it referenced many times and I wanna say you can find it for less than $300... maybe even a couple hundred bucks used.


----------



## nm2285 (Aug 4, 2006)

I've heard good things about that player, but I never considered it because I have no real use for that much capacity. I'm a college student and so #1 am not home for long periods of time and #2 am constantly taking my cds and dvds with me places. However, if it's the best one to fulfill my requirements, maybe I'll have to get it anyway.

How about the Sony DVP-NC85H/B. Any idea if it is similar at all to the 995?
Anyone have experience with this unit directly compared to the Yamaha or the Denon?


----------

